# 5900X PBO all good?



## lolokaa (May 25, 2021)

Hi,

Recently I have been playing around with my 5900X and I was wondering if my numbers are normal.

Specs: X570 Unify. Trident Z 16x2 3200 14, Meshify 2, Seasonic Prime TX 1000, WD SN850
Cooler: Le Grand Macho RT

All CinebenchR23
Multicore (PBO disabled (auto)): 21,000 Temp: 73c  (100% TDC+EDC limit)
Multicore (PBO Enabled,): 22,400 Temp: 85c (100% EDC limit)
Multicore (PBO Advanced-Motherboard) 22,800 Temp: 90c (EDC 99.3%)

Regardless of configuration, maximum clock speed is 4,950.3MHz.

All core "current" clock speed boosts +200MHz with PBO Enabled (and Advanced-Motherboard).

My apologies if this is messy.

Kind regards,


----------



## lolokaa (May 26, 2021)

No one knows? I am surprised!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 26, 2021)

Personally I don't know any using the Grand Macho cooler secondly not may uses PBO they use ClockTurner for Ryzen instead.


----------



## wymdrnik (May 26, 2021)

Isn't the 90°C thermal limit for 5900X? That's why it is ignoring your settings. Does it show in HWiNFO whether it's throttling?
That cooler should be able to cool it better. Is the thermal paste applied well? Is there enough airflow in your case? I'd put the cooler down and check.

What board do you have?


----------



## Zach_01 (May 26, 2021)

lolokaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently I have been playing around with my 5900X and I was wondering if my numbers are normal.
> 
> ...


The only messy thing in this is the CPU temp. 90C is the operating temp limit for 5000series.
Personally I wouldn't like to see it past 80C.
You should consider better cooling for the CPU and/or case air circulation if you want to use those PBO settings which you didn't state the exact numbers, so no one can comment on that.


----------



## GerKNG (May 26, 2021)

the temps are somewhat "normal" for that cooler (maybe low fanspeed or warm ambient)
but i'D highly recommend to just unlock the powerlimits, and use the curve optimizer instead of widening the offset for the max core clock.


----------



## lolokaa (May 26, 2021)

It is not throttling.

Here is AMD on thermals for the 5000-series: Robert Hallock on thermals

*Robert*:
"Yes. I want to be clear with everyone that AMD views temps up to 90C (5800X/5900X/5950X) and 95C (5600X) as *typical and by design* for full load conditions"



Zach_01 said:


> You should consider better cooling for the CPU and/or case air circulation



Le Grand Macho RT outperforms Noctua in terms of temperatures, so cooling should be sufficient. Meshify 2 is among the best cases for thermals.


----------



## GerKNG (May 26, 2021)

Oh AMD Robert... this dude acts like a hired die hard fanboy that gets pretty often pretty toxic.

your 10900k can run at 99°C 24/7.. that does not mean it should.


a 5900X with PBO and decent cooling sits at around 80°C after like 30 minutes of rendering.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 26, 2021)

lolokaa said:


> It is not throttling.
> 
> Here is AMD on thermals for the 5000-series: Robert Hallock on thermals
> 
> ...



About the Meshify 2 if you are using the stock fans they ain't impressive they are like max 1000rpm moving a decent amount of airflow so depending how your room temperature I would change dem.

I upgraded to 5xXPG Vento Pro (Nidec) fans, 2 in the top and 3 in the front so much better airflow on my current setup because the summer in my apartment sadly gets really got so I need the airflow.


----------



## lolokaa (May 26, 2021)

In this particular case it is typical and by design, not a matter of can or can not.



puma99dk| said:


> About the Meshify 2 if you are using the stock fans they ain't impressive they are like max 1000rpm moving a decent amount of airflow so depending how your room temperature I would change dem.
> 
> I upgraded to 5xXPG Vento Pro (Nidec) fans, 2 in the top and 3 in the front so much better airflow on my current setup because the summer in my apartment sadly gets really got so I need the airflow.



I have personally tested the majority of brands of case fans (see my post history) and I run them at 100% for benchmarks. The cooling is fine.


----------



## Zach_01 (May 26, 2021)

lolokaa said:


> It is not throttling.
> 
> Here is AMD on thermals for the 5000-series: Robert Hallock on thermals
> 
> ...


Let me repost what I said...



Zach_01 said:


> The only messy thing in this is the CPU temp. 90C is the operating temp limit for 5000series.
> Personally I wouldn't like to see it past 80C.
> You should consider better cooling for the CPU and/or case air circulation* if you want to use those PBO settings which you didn't state the exact numbers, so no one can comment on that.*


Did you skip the second half of that sentence?

You asked if your PBO settings are ok... = asked forum members opinion.
You didn't provide any PBO settings, any real time CPU operating parameters such as total package power consumption (PPT), package current (EDC), clocks, voltages and so on.
Just threw some scores and temperatures. 

And we tell you that for the CPU to operate at that high temp is not ok and you contradict that with AMD's marketing and PR shenanigans.
Seems like you're pre-convinced that your CPU is doing ok.

So what was the purpose of this thread really?


----------



## lowrider_05 (May 26, 2021)

Hello, OP your Temps are high for such a beefy cooler, you can reference my Data against yours.

CB Score: 22198 @ PBO+75 and Curveoptimizer -30 Max Temp 78.8C with Silent WC Setup
EDC 249
TDC 279
PPT 499

EDIT: I did a second run with Same Settings but Cinebench on High Prio and Youtube not playing in the background.
CB Score: 22886


----------



## lolokaa (May 27, 2021)

@lowrider_05 Perfect - this is exactly what I was curious to see. May I ask what your results look like with PBO 'Disabled' in BIOS?

To anyone missing the point of the thread (@Zach_01), look to lowrider_05's post and think at least twice before sharing thoughts.

Kind regards,


----------



## tabascosauz (May 27, 2021)

lolokaa said:


> @lowrider_05 Perfect - this is exactly what I was curious to see. May I ask what your results look like with PBO 'Disabled' in BIOS?
> 
> To anyone missing the point of the thread (@Zach_01), look to lowrider_05's post and think at least twice before sharing thoughts.
> 
> Kind regards,



If it's PBO Disabled results you're looking for, here's a quick-n-dirty - PBO Disabled, -10/10/12/12/12/12/15----15 curve optimizer. 



I'm pretty surprised, actually, that your Macho RT runs as warm as it does at stock. Are your ambient temps really high where you are? Reviews say the RT is neck-and-neck with the D15. Granted, I do have a 2000rpm Industrial on my C14S, but both the RT and D15 are undoubtedly superior coolers. The 2000rpm is just running at 40% all the time, including the above bench, didn't bother to go and set it to max speed.

Max speed takes off about another 2-3C, but also takes my eardrums with it.

Best results, still no PBO:


----------



## lolokaa (May 27, 2021)

Thank you. What was your max temp during benchmark for the 135W~? As stated above, mine runs at 73C at 135W with PBO Disabled (17C less than at 198W~ when Enabled)



tabascosauz said:


> I'm pretty surprised, actually, that your Macho RT runs as warm as it does at stock. Are your ambient temps really high where you are? Reviews say the RT is neck-and-neck with the D15.


I am surprised too.. Additional info: Ambient temp 21.5-22C. Reseated CPU and reinstalled cooler three times to exclude fault on my end. Case side panel on/off does not make a difference. All fans 100% vs 40% during Cinebench makes a tiny difference of 2C (case fans prevent stagnation).


----------



## tabascosauz (May 27, 2021)

lolokaa said:


> Thank you. What was your max temp during benchmark for the 135W~? As stated above, mine runs at 73C at 135W with PBO Disabled (17C less than at 198W~ when Enabled)
> 
> 
> I am surprised too.. Additional info: Ambient temp 21.5-22C. Reseated CPU and reinstalled cooler three times to exclude fault on my end. Case side panel on/off does not make a difference. All fans 100% vs 40% during Cinebench makes a tiny difference of 2C (case fans prevent stagnation).



It's right in the picture, generally short-term these PBO off MT loads are about 69-72C. If I turn PBO on at motherboard limits it'll be about 160something watts and starts climbing from like 80C.

We have about the same ambient then. Interesting. I know that I won't get very far on pushing MT scores on a 140mm downdraft cooler, so I try to make the most of my good core distribution in ST loads while keeping temps under control. Games get pretty warm though, high clocks + density = a bitch.

My case is kinda set up for the C14S though lol so it's probably performing a bit better than expected. The 2000rpm pulls air right from a liberally vented side panel and spits it out in the case but hot air eventually just makes its way out naturally out the vented top.

Cerberus | Sliger


----------

